# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Depilacija nakon carskog...

## guess

Evo moja prva tema, moje prvo javljanje tu... Ne znam jel vec negdje pise, al nisam uspjela pronaci....
Uglavnom, zanima me kad ste nakon carskog isle na depilaciju, npr. brazilsku ili kakvu god... Obzirom da je rez na dijelu gdje ipak ima materijala za takvo nesto  :Smile: )
Strah me malo, da ne zeznem nesto.. uf!

----------


## Nimrod

Ja sam bila 6 i pol mjeseci nakon carskog na depilaciji i sve ok. Nikakvih problema, nije taj dio kod reza bolio ništa više nego inače.

----------


## guess

A joj, tek tada... ja sam se nekako nadala i ranije otici... 
Jel ima jos tko?  :Sad:

----------


## Nimrod

pa zašto ti ne bi otišla ranije ako možeš? 
mene taj rez uopće nije bolio - da sam stigla otišla bih i ranije, ali jednostavno sam bila preumorna. 
ako tebe isto ne boli, ne vidim zašto ne bi otišla i ranije. 
uostalom, uvijek možeš prekinuti depilaciju ako ne možeš izdurat. ;D

----------


## ivana7997

uopce se ne sjecam, ali znam da se nisam nis posebno zapustila, dakle vrlo brzo. 
no kod mene nema bas puno materijala, pa mozda i zato.

----------

